# The World of Short Buildings #16



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*The World of Short Buildings Series*

 Part 1  |  Part 2  |  Part 3  |  Part 4  |  Part 5  |  Part 6  |  Part 7  |  Part 8  |  Part 9  |  Part 10  |  Part 11  |  Part 12  |  Part 13  |  Part 14  |  Part 15


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

sephora store-starhill gallery-KL


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

sephora store-starhill gallery-KL


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Kathedral, Ostend,Belgium*


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Rowhomes, *Sint-Truiden, Belgium*

Some pictures of my hometown  Short classical Europe buildings, what else?


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Some more of Sint-Truiden:


----------

